# T5 expensive to run for hydro?



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

So i have a planted tank and thinking of buying a 216w light for my 65 gallon tall and my 55 gallon if i were to keep it on for 10 hours a day will it use alot of hydo, will i notice a huge difference in my hydro bills?

Also i currently have angels in my 65 gallon tall and my other tank mixes tropicals will the light affect them in anyway? hate to burn them if its too hot for them


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

216w * 10 hours = 2.16 kWh per day

2.16 kwh * 30 = 64.8 kWh per month

Using the electricity rates from here: http://www.ontario-hydro.com/index.php?page=current_rates

Consider an average of 10 cents per kWh, that's an extra 6.48$ per month just for your lights.


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

solarz said:


> 216w * 10 hours = 2.16 kWh per day
> 
> 2.16 kwh * 30 = 64.8 kWh per month
> 
> ...


Still cheaper was expecting somewhere in the 50 range thanks! Never knew they had a calculator


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I have three 120g tanks and two 50g tanks running now. I figure my electricity consumption is atleast double what it was before I set up my first tank. I think I've hit my limit on how many tanks I'm going to set up...

Lee


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

Omg double?? What u using all filters that could do it if u ran air line and just heaters shouldn't cost u that much I no a guy that has 100 tanks and doesn't even pay double he runs everything off drilled tanks and runs a system


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Lets see...

Six Rena Filters...
Five Heaters...
Fourteen 3ft T5HO Bulbs...
Four 4ft T5HO Bulbs..
One Aquaclear...

And I guess the partridge in the pear tree doesn't use much power at all... 

Lee


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You know what eats the most power in your fish tank? That 300Watts heater.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## falcans (Jan 26, 2012)

Zebrapl3co said:


> You know what eats the most power in your fish tank? That 300Watts heater.


I would think having 216 watts be more better for you I think sinse you be using less heat for the heater do you guys suggest me to shut the heater off sinse the light may potentially over heat the tank and fry my fish?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

No no no, ofcourse not. The heater is supposed to have a built in senser that turns the heater off at the adjusted setting. Just saying that it's the heater that eats the most power. Don't know of a way to get around that.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, maybe it would be cheaper to keep the house hot if there are multiple tanks...
Heaven


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Not all setups need to be kept at really warm temps. There are many fish that do well (or even better) at normal room temps, without a heater in the tank.


----------

